# Can anyone identify this basket please?



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

The one on the left is a standard double next is a standard singe- I've been using (with great results) the one on the right.. but it needs replacing & I can't find one online!

Many thanks!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Does one have a C stamped on it? If so that's for the gaggia capsules. Came as standard with my Classic from new.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like it's in the region of an 18g double.

If you go for a ridgeless VST or IMS competition basket, you should get something with the same capacity.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As maths 15 said it looks like the Gaggia pod basket, look inside the top rim for a faint letter "C"


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks- I can't see a 'c' stamped on it but Two of them came with my Classic (which I bought second hand). I have a VST 18 gram but, like I said- I get amazing results time after time with this possible capsule basket together with a 6 oz cup making Cappuccinos or flat whites.

Could someone post up a link to a site that sells the 'capsule' baskets please.... thanks-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Could be a large single.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Common wisdom would say that whilst you might be getting good results with that basket, you are inherently limiting yourself with the design.

A basket like that may well help with some things like channeling, as it is all pushed together at the end and creates extra back pressure - however you will also be extracting some parts of the puck more than others.

I would encourage you to try out an IMS basket (much easier to use than a VST).

However if you dont want to mix things up here is a link to your basket: https://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/Gaggia-Pod-Filter-Basket


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks that's great... Could you post up a link for the IMS basket that will hold approximately the same as the Gaggia Capsule one please ? ... I'll buy both- thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

matt- said:


> Thanks that's great... Could you post up a link for the IMS basket that will hold approximately the same as the Gaggia Capsule one please ? ... I'll buy both- thanks


How many grams are you currently loading? The IMS basket I linked to earlier is listed at 12-18g


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

I rekon it's about 12.... I'll take a look at your previous link-


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation for the IMS Basket.. I bought one & it's giving excellent results- It's also better quality than my VST


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad you're enjoying it. From what I've read, the IMS baskets can be more forgiving than VST.


----------

